# Holding in steam table....



## juju375 (May 17, 2007)

Yikes......really confused. Recently hired (2 days ago)..60 bed nursing/rehab facility. Was told NOT to set up steam table before 30 minutes to serving. Holding temp is accurate and holds at 140 & above. Does anyone know why? I find it difficult to comprehend a 120 or 250 bed nursing/rehab facility and kitchen not able to hold in steam table.
Thank you.
Confused!!!!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Could it be a quality issue? Often, hot wells and 'pass-through' cabinets are only to be used immediately prior to service. One school of thought is that food held hot for an extended period of time will degrade the quality of the items being served. Rather, batch cooking to ensure a higher level of quality is the practice versus making a large quantity and letting it sit.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Internally they may have had problems before. Sometime long ago someone probably used the steam tables to reheat food and the health inspector walked in. So instead of education, they may have decided to just make the system such that they're forced to reheat quickly.

Just a guess.


----------



## juju375 (May 17, 2007)

Thank you Jim for your response. Yes I agree with you regarding long term use and the degrade of quality, however, I was told it was a state issue. The "state issue"(Fl) I disagree with. (whether they are referring to Health Dept, which I doubt, or someother State agency involved in over-viewing kitchens in nursing homes, I don't know.)
Again, thank you.:crazy:


----------



## juju375 (May 17, 2007)

Kuan, I really think you are correct regarding a "former issue". I do not believe that items like oatmeal or grits or bacon would get harmed by setting them an hour before serving time.
Thank you for your info.
Juju


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm figuring Kuan is about 99.99% right, as the "lazy way" to heat up soups, sauces, and protein rich entrees is in the steam table. 

The .o1% might be that some eejit left the steam table on all night, burned dry, and blew the elements causing some pricy repairs.


----------



## kona (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey juju375 congratulations on your new position. The reason is that State regulations here in Maine as well as other states dictate time and temperature, reflecting HACCP. I have had the same policy in my kitchens. Now I do agree that incidents do generate these idiotic policies and procedures, I do believe that mashed potato put into a steam table 1/2 hr before service and then if service takes at least 1/2hr(for 60 people about right). I would not want to be the person to get that portion of mashed potato, nor would I want one of my residents too. Service in a bigger facility takes much longer than 1/2hr. So read the food code, ur facilities policy and procedures, the diet manual, and ask lots of questions. The consultant RD is also a great resource. and better someone in house to help guide you than taking a hit from the inspectors. Good luck Oh just one other thing. the state doesnt care if you dont agree........lol


----------



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

oh yes the state does care if you disagree... if you agreed with them, they would wonder why their rules werent found too strict and make them far more harsh

the rules are there to be bent they know we all bend them... so they make them with leeway that people dont know about... your educated to believe it as fact and live with it as such...

we all know that cooking meat to 70 celsius is fine... yet in scotland it has to be 82, england 75

hot holding meat... it can be used for 2 hours *after *its temp drops below 63 celsius.... so clearly its fine to hot hold meat above this for longer (the rule is about 5 hours i believe total)

the rules are there to protect the masses from the minority who break the rules not bend them


----------



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

edit that justifies a second post this...

just to assay any fears you may have about my cooking

i keep temperature records and probe any dangerous food items (and many non dangerous ones) to ensure they are at least 75C before they leave my kitchen... and i check my probe daily...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I could be way off base on this, but at first glance (and being in the engineering field) I wonder if it's more of a energy, and or "Green" mandate from the State for energy savings/conservation.
This way the boilers are saving by not having to produce as much for as long.

Just a thought.


----------

